# Eolande: Night Pixie



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Eolande is a permanant residant of Misty Moon Orphanage, she made her home in the old tree out in front and is very helpful when it comes to the gathering of herbs and berries. if it grows in the forest she'll find it.

In the Gaelic language, her name means violet flower, which fits her appearance and familiar scent when she's near.

Eola as I call her for short, possess a twisted sense of humor and has lots of attitude. She's a wonderful addition to the orphanage.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

She's very pretty Do you have a "before" picture of her?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

yes i do. i'll be posting a progression video in a bit.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

doll's are creepy and she is VERY CREEPY well done DA!!!!!!! I totally dig her


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great story. And she's a real doll.  (Yes I did go there.) I especially like the flowers. Did you make those?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

nope, i didn't make the flowers. they already existed as the petals of an artificial yellow rose, i simply took the rose apart and painted the petals. then i used a hot glue gun and attached them to the blue fabric and then glued the petal bikini to her chest and then did the same with the flower in her hair.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> She's very pretty Do you have a "before" picture of her?


here you go. i was having trouble with the movie maker, so this will have to do for now!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

She looks much better now than she did before the makeover


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice job DA! I have to say she has some really skimpy underwear. Anyway I really like the color you painted her.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

well, that's how i found her. the underwear is so not my fault! lol thanks for the compliments everyone!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Can't fully explain, but she looks more... right. Or finished. Something. Originally she had that mass-produced, lifeless generic doll look. You actually made her look like an actual character.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

thanks rev! that means alot to me!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

she is pretty how are you going to incorporate her in your haunt?


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Oh, I like this one DA! Great color choice!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

hpropman said:


> she is pretty how are you going to incorporate her in your haunt?


the idea is that this orphange is in the middle of the woods in an old cottage. Eoland is very posable and so i'm planning to hide her in a tree.

i know she doesn't seem very scary, but this haunt is meant more to be cool then scary. the kids around my house are between the ages of 3 and 12 so i have to tone it down alot.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

thanks fick! if you haven't already you should see the vampire baby that my neice did! it came out extremely well! almost better then mine!

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=25724


----------

